# How do I make non-dairy Chicken Tikka curry?



## bCrash (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I'm a high school student from Wisconsin who likes to cook a lot, and I wanted to make Chicken Tikka Masala for my family, using one of Jamie Oliver's recipes (http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/chicken-recipes/chicken-tikka-masala/);

However, one of my brothers is allergic to all dairy products, meaning I cannot use yoghurt to make this curry, an essential ingredient for the recipe.
I don't want him to be left out, but I also don't want to equivocate and make a bad tasting curry.

How can I replace the yoghurt to make a delicious, yet dairy-free Chicken Tikka?
Maybe another recipe would suit better?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi, bCrash. Welcome to Discuss Cooking 

I would try replacing the yogurt with coconut milk. The flavor will be slightly different but with the other strong flavors in the recipe, it should work well. Good luck.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 15, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, bCrash. Welcome to Discuss Cooking
> 
> I would try replacing the yogurt with coconut milk. The flavor will be slightly different but with the other strong flavors in the recipe, it should work well. Good luck.


 
 I normally agree with you 

But I think coconut milk would taste really wrong in chicken tikka masala.

I cooked for a dairy allergic person for 15 years and I would suggest soy yogurt.  Its not that bad.

They make soy-based alternatives for most dairy products.  They should be easy to find in Madison.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 15, 2015)

jennyema said:


> I normally agree with you



Aww, thank you! 



jennyema said:


> But I think coconut milk would taste really wrong in chicken tikka masala.
> 
> I cooked for a dairy allergic person for 15 years and I would suggest soy yogurt.  Its not that bad.
> 
> They make soy-based alternatives for most dairy products.  They should be easy to find in Madison.



I'll take your word for it. I've only had tikka masala a couple of times, in Indian restaurants. I've never made it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 15, 2015)

The Jamie Oliver version calls for 2 cups of coconut milk in the sauce.  

I would leave out the yogurt in the marinade or use a little of the coconut milk from the amount reserved for the sauce.

Chicken Tikka Masala | Comfort Food | Jamie Oliver


----------



## jennyema (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't think I've ever had chicken tikka masala made with coconut milk.  Just cream.

The few times I've made it I used half and half.


----------



## Milan (Mar 13, 2016)

emulsify chicken broth with an oil based product, vegetable oil etc.  then add to the chicken tikka masala.  gives it better flavor.


----------

